# Oh bugger !! Missed out again



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Just seen the free shipping would have placed an order even though i just placed one with autobrite too but as usual im too late :wall: 

Great offer any plans for more in the future 

This detailing lark is expensive


----------

